# Auto Sleeper Neuvo



## dtbythesea (Feb 28, 2008)

We have just looked at an Auto sleeper Neuvo 2.0 We relly like the lay out but someone said they are a bit under powered. Any ideas on this.
Runaway


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

dtbythesea said:


> a bit under powered. Any ideas on this.
> Runaway


You should be able to get a decent boost with a re-map.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Nuevo*

Our Friend has one and now its all sorted thinks it is the dogs bananas.
He had a lot of problems with plastic bathroom fittings cracking and with the insulation at the cab end. Autosleeper fixed all of his complaints/problems.
I quite like it also, with a better power to weight ratio than our Pollensa.
But I think it is still underpowered.

Steve


----------



## 89099 (May 13, 2005)

The Nuevo was also available in the 2.2 litre engine size . At one time we thought of buying one but opted for the Bessacarr E-410 instead as the toilet was bigger


----------



## auntygranty (Feb 20, 2008)

*Nuevo inf*

I have got a Nuevo with a 2.2 engine which has plenty of go. I guess as already mentioned the answer is to chip the 2 litre. mine is a marquis spec lancashire- reasonably pleased Auntygranty


----------

